# relaxed down vs sphinx down



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Neo knows the Sphinx down and can hold it up to around 1.5 to 2 min (he's only 4 months) 

Although I am trying to work with him to up this time more I would like really to teach him to stay down for long periods like 30 min or so.

I don't think (correct me if I am wrong please) that a sphinx down is done to be held for that long so I want to teach him another down. I will call it the "relaxed" down where his butt can rocket to a side.

Is this a good idea ? if so I guess I will need 2 commands and hand signals one for each position right? any ideas on how to get the relaxed down ?

thank you


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

good question. My pup, now 10 months, never really did a sphinx down. He lays like he is on a couch. Eventually we are going to have to try and teach him to square it up when we are working in the training field.


----------



## shantinath1000 (Mar 18, 2014)

If Myah is over excited I will often put her in a down and she starts in the sphinx pose. Sine I am working towards a very calm dog I try not to release her until she goes to a more relaxed state. That is not to say that a dog can't be relaxed in sphinx, just that SHE goes to sphinx when excited.


----------

